

Unlimited cloud storage for $39 a year? - cimi_
http://www.onlinestoragesolution.com/

======
dualcut
Stay away!: [http://online-storage.no1reviews.com/user-
reviews/onlinestor...](http://online-storage.no1reviews.com/user-
reviews/onlinestoragesolution.html)

~~~
cimi_
Thanks for the link. I was suspecting this, but I wanted some feedback from
other people.

------
aioprisan
there is no such thing as unlimited? when will they learn?

